

Indian outsourcing is killing IT - nickb
http://arsenalist.com/2007/08/14/outsourcing-is-killing-it/

======
bootload
_"... Here's an exercise: try posting an ad for a development project on
Craiglist and ask for a quote. What you'll end up getting is tin-canned emails
... Then follow up with a random one and actually talk to their "Project
Manager" and you'll notice that the email was just a bunch of bullshit and
you're dealing with a two-man operation run out of a basement on a Pentium II.
..."_

Lone hacker & founder in basement working on startup: _'Damn, he's on to us.
That is praise, isn't it?'_

I like this quote. Why? because it underpins the mentality of some people who
think that having _more programmers_ is better, _flashier hardware_ solves all
your performance problems and those blasted pesky upstarts are taking our
work.

I bet similiar stories floated around mechanical & electrical engineering
circles during the 50's with those wiley _Japanese_ or in the 70's & 80's with
the Taiwanese and electronics. Like it or not the Indians, the Bulgarians and
countless other non-first world countries are going to harness the collective
brain power, practice their commercial skills and improve their lot. In years
to come a lot of the places mentioned _"may have"_ the same success as past
newcomers to the tech world.

Instead my scorn goes to the companies who _"outsource"_ their competitive
edge for the quick dollar return to owners, shareholders or simply adopting
the latest business fad. Not realising anything that has software (car,
microwave, etc) now means they are in the software business. Or worse, no
understanding of the work they really do.

_"... And yes, I'm an Indian ..."_

Is not a justification to be inherently racist.

------
zaidf
Sadly, from my experience, all the points the author complains about isn't
limited to Indian programmers but any random set of programmers.

------
juwo
The programmers below, are white American - so what does that say?

see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=36900>

